# windows не любит k3b [solved]

## misterxx

Привет народ !

С наступающим Новым Годом !

Тут такой вопрос: с недалёких времён заметил, что назавание файлов на русском языке, которые записаные с помощью k3b, не читаются коректно под системой windows. Перепробовал в k3b уже все настройки, не помогло. Rock-Rige и Joliet включены. Локаль у меня utf8 и выставлена правильно.

Знаю точно раньше работало, блин а щас перестало. У кого какие идеи, что тут не в порядке ???

```
matrix linux # emerge -pv k3b

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -hal -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,495 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,495 kB

```

Last edited by misterxx on Sat Dec 30, 2006 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="-ru"  
> 
> [/code]

 

может в этом дело ?

----------

## misterxx

 *Kee_Keekkenen wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="-ru"  
> 
> [/code] 
> ...

 

К сожалению нет, пересобрал прогу с LINGUAS="de ru" но результат отрицательный.

----------

## misterxx

Help !!! ниукого никаких предположений ???

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

если все собрано правильно, то все в настройках программы, есть там какие-то опции.. помню только с третьего раза правильно записал диск.. ищи..

----------

## misterxx

уже дисков 30 перепробовал, в разных конфигах.

Думаю причина в локали. Где-то читал, что k3b работает на utf8-локале коректно, только если локаль правильно выставлена.

У меня ща две локали заинсталированы:

```
oleg@matrix ~ $ locale -a

C

de_DE.utf8

en_US.utf8

POSIX

```

Думаю тут нехватает руской локали для полного счастия  :Smile: 

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

тогда создай/настрой локаль (по вики)

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

----------

## misterxx

да спасибо уже правлю локаль, то есть дополняю.

Походу эта проблема у меня возникла после перехода на userlocales !

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/Создание_только_нужных_вариантов_locale

----------

## misterxx

однако  :Sad: 

поставил дополнительные локали, даже на всякий случай пересобрал k3b, но результат тот же  :Sad: 

что делать ???

```
matrix linux # locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.utf8

POSIX

ru_RU.cp1251

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

```

----------

## 046

Вообще с локалями имеет дело не k3b а mkisofs, проверь как он работает, посмотри журнал k3b, когда он закнчивает запись, что там mkisofs пишет про локали.

----------

## misterxx

Всем огромное спасибо за поддержку, проблема удалена !

Как и 046 уже сказал дело было походу в mkisofs. Пересобрал пакет cdrtools и всё заработало как прежде.

PS: Полезная инфа: http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-16.html

Всех с наступающим Новым Годом ! Удачи !

----------

## 4le

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Всем огромное спасибо за поддержку, проблема удалена !
> 
> Как и 046 уже сказал дело было походу в mkisofs. Пересобрал пакет cdrtools и всё заработало как прежде.
> 
> PS: Полезная инфа: http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-16.html
> ...

 

Просто пересобрал ничего не меняя?

----------

## misterxx

 *4le wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   Всем огромное спасибо за поддержку, проблема удалена !
> 
> Как и 046 уже сказал дело было походу в mkisofs. Пересобрал пакет cdrtools и всё заработало как прежде.
> 
> PS: Полезная инфа: http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-16.html
> ...

 

до этого добавил в систему пару локалей, но это не помогло. После пересобрал mkisofs и всё заработало.

----------

## 4le

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *4le wrote:*   
> 
> Просто пересобрал ничего не меняя? 
> 
> до этого добавил в систему пару локалей, но это не помогло. После пересобрал mkisofs и всё заработало.

 

Не помогло.

Не помню где нашёл, но пролечилось маскировкой всех (на текущий момент) альф

```

cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha07

=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10

=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha11

=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha18

=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha20

emerge -av cdrtools

```

----------

